# Polish angel high gloss spray



## noddy r32 (Nov 13, 2010)

Hi just looking at purchasing polish angel high gloss spray , has anyone tried it and what are your thoughts :thumb:


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

I have spent half my afternoon debating whether to go for it or Cosmic Spritz :L

I went for Cosmic just because of the extra durability but would be really interested to hear how it goes should you press the button. Both get great reviews.


----------



## noddy r32 (Nov 13, 2010)

atbalfour said:


> I have spent half my afternoon debating whether to go for it or Cosmic Spritz :L
> 
> I went for Cosmic just because of the extra durability but would be really interested to hear how it goes should you press the button. Both get great reviews.


Yes there do look good products , I know there have just released a high gloss paste wax but can't seam to get it in the uk , where did you purchase your cosmic from , I will purchase the high and let you know how I get on :thumb:


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

noddy r32 said:


> Yes there do look good products , I know there have just released a high gloss paste wax but can't seam to get it in the uk , where did you purchase your cosmic from , I will purchase the high and let you know how I get on :thumb:


Ultimate Finish!

https://www.theultimatefinish.co.uk/polishangel.aspx


----------



## Kyle 86 (Jun 15, 2013)

Cant see it being any better than Rapidwaxx tbh

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kyle 86 (Jun 15, 2013)

UF dont sell high gloss. You will have to buy from polishangel UK

Delivery is expensive 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## noddy r32 (Nov 13, 2010)

Kyle 86 said:


> UF dont sell high gloss. You will have to buy from polishangel UK
> 
> Delivery is expensive
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Hi do you know high much postage is , ultimate finish has not got rapid wax in stock either lol x


----------



## Pinny (Dec 15, 2016)

Postage if i remember correctly is about 8 quid but came in 2 to 3 days from germany.
I have been using master and rapiddwax was debating high gloss myself. May wait till new year for a try have plenty of other bits to keep me entertained through winter:thumb:


----------



## pete001 (Dec 21, 2006)

noddy r32 said:


> Hi just looking at purchasing polish angel high gloss spray , has anyone tried it and what are your thoughts :thumb:


Hi,

I have this been using it for years on my White C Class and high end details.Don't be put off by its dark purple thick gloopy lumpy appearance its the way its made.

I find it sprays finer and better swapping the trigger head for the grey type trigger heads and rinsing out after every use.

I find its better to apply a panel at a time I use the blue round M/F applicator pad.

I always order my PA stuff direct from their website in Germany its made freshly to order takes about a week to arrive.

So my thoughts...

Yes its expensive
Yes it looks disgusting 
Yes its absolutely brilliant leaves dripping wet finish with decent durability


----------



## The Rover (May 4, 2012)

I'm a big fan of the Polish Angel range, not come across a bad product yet.
The High Gloss is a great sealant which can give up to seven months protection by itself with a fantastic, deep gloss finish.
I use it mostly as top up protection for cars coated with Polish Angel Glasscoat Cosmic V2.
Highly recommended, pricey, but a very little does go a very long way.


----------



## noddy r32 (Nov 13, 2010)

Hi guys thankyou very much for replying , I’ve decided to order the high gloss and a few orther bits from polish angel will do a review when I receive them :thumb:thanks again guys :buffer:


----------



## big dave 666 (Aug 2, 2014)

noddy r32 said:


> Hi guys thankyou very much for replying , I've decided to order the high gloss and a few orther bits from polish angel will do a review when I receive them :thumb:thanks again guys :buffer:


You won't be disappointed with PA products. I've trimmed down my silly amount of products to just four or five brands now and PA is one of tthem


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

noddy r32 said:


> Hi guys thankyou very much for replying , I've decided to order the high gloss and a few orther bits from polish angel will do a review when I receive them :thumb:thanks again guys :buffer:


Be sure to post a review! Or at least a few before and after photos. Definitely intrigued to see how you get on with the high gloss.


----------



## noddy r32 (Nov 13, 2010)

atbalfour said:


> Be sure to post a review! Or at least a few before and after photos. Definitely intrigued to see how you get on with the high gloss.


Will do :thumb:


----------



## Kyle 86 (Jun 15, 2013)

noddy r32 said:


> Hi do you know high much postage is , ultimate finish has not got rapid wax in stock either lol x


£8 when I made an order from there about 2 years ago lol

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kyle 86 (Jun 15, 2013)

noddy r32 said:


> Hi guys thankyou very much for replying , I've decided to order the high gloss and a few orther bits from polish angel will do a review when I receive them :thumb:thanks again guys :buffer:


You wont be disappointed its top notch stuff. I need to make a fresh order soon. I've still got some famous and master final polish but need to top up on Rapidwaxx and supersport PTFE. Might take the plunge with high gloss too 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## BsrGT (May 20, 2019)

Kyle 86 said:


> You wont be disappointed its top notch stuff. I need to make a fresh order soon. I've still got some famous and master final polish but need to top up on Rapidwaxx and supersport PTFE. Might take the plunge with high gloss too
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


I am interested in your opinion on the PTFE wheel sealant, its on my PA order list but still deciding. Btw, there isnt a product from PA which isnt superb in my eyes. So far I have Carnaubaflocken Contour - this stuff spreads for days, you only need tiny little drop per panel, the carnauba flecks in this polish will melt on the worked surface and on your pad, giving nice 'glidy' feel to it, very interesting this one. Think I had 5 or 6 uses on my car this year and used only half of the 50ml bottle poured year or so ago. Rapidwaxx - it really is a wax, its quite solid in durability on its own and it leaves the glowing sharp carnauba finish. 
Glissante - while it isnt on BH auto-wash levels of cleaning capabilities, but it has great lubrication properties. The finish after just washing the car with this shampoo, almost feels like it 'rejuvenated' the wax underneath. All their products work really well together.


----------



## noddy r32 (Nov 13, 2010)

Hi guys thankyou again should get my order in the next few days , I know what I will be doing this Christmas :lol:


----------



## Gas head (May 28, 2010)

Have both, the cosmic spritz also doubles as an activator/accelerator for the cosmic v2 sealant, however as a stand alone the high gloss is very good, not many write about it here.
I have most of the range and not been disappointed, the silver charged spray on wax silver alunite for silver cars is really good and I loved the finish, really really liked it even better than the hi gloss in my eyes by a long way.


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

I have just received my Cosmic Spritz. In summary, this is the most wax-like finish I have ever achieved from a sealant... incredible gloss and depth. I really don't like applying wax and prefer the durability and self cleaning of sealants and this gives the best of all of them.

It's very slick too, but I found myself using more product than I did with KK overcoat (I still haven't gotten to grips with the Polish Angel sprayer which looks to be a stream rather than a mist).

Would be interested to hear how those who use it (e.g. @BudgetPlan) prefer to apply it and whether there is curing time or merit in applying a second coat for added durability and wet look.

Can't comment on hydrophobicity or durabilty just yet.


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

I love the Polish Angel products.

Quite expensive, but worth it as a 'treat' every now and again for the car.

My car is wearing Master Sealant and is topped with Rapidwaxx.
I used to use Black Wolfenite and that is amazing on a black car, smells like boot polish and is thick and gloopy, but spreads over the paintwork beautifully.

Amazing products.

Radpiwaxx and Black Wulfenite both bead superbly too - like BSD


----------



## budgetplan1 (Aug 10, 2016)

BsrGT said:


> I am interested in your opinion on the PTFE wheel sealant, its on my PA order list but still deciding...


I use the SuperSport on all of my wheels, although they all have a base coating of Kamikaze Stance as well. The SuperSport definately adds a bit of that 'Polish Angel Luster' that many of their products have.

While it won't have the durability of a coating, the slickness it adds seems to help with keeping it looking luscious. Wife's Corvette has chrome wheels, 2 Hondas w painted wheels with exposed clear-coated aluminum sections...works great on them all.

Also adds a bit of deepness to polished stainless exhaust pipes too.

Works well on stainless kitchen appliances too (after polishing with PA Palladium, of course)...cuts down on fingerprints.

Neat stuff...



atbalfour said:


> Would be interested to hear how those who use it (e.g. @BudgetPlan) prefer to apply it and whether there is curing time or merit in applying a second coat for added durability and wet look.


I've always used Cosmic & High Gloss on a dry surface. Cosmic I tried as a drying aid once, worked fine but it's so easy to use, I have no issues (and I could probably streak a spritz of distilled water on black paint) on dry surface. Just a spritz or two into a 350gsm, apply like quick detailer/spraywax, quick buff with another towel.



James_R said:


> I love the Polish Angel products.
> 
> My car is wearing Master Sealant and is topped with Rapidwaxx.


If I wasnt such a coating junkie, this combo would be my choice...great stuff.


----------



## noddy r32 (Nov 13, 2010)

Hi received polish angel high gloss and thought I'd try on a wheel here is the result








[/URL][/IMG]

Very impressed to say the least :buffer:


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

Looks good

I have PA Rapidwaxx, Black Wulfenite and White Alabaster. As above I use them as a treat before car shows etc. 

One thing I would say is they need a really good shake before spraying. They are expensive but a little goes a very long way and the Rapidwaxx inparticular is extremely slick on the paintwork.


----------



## noddy r32 (Nov 13, 2010)

Must try rapidwaxxis it the same as high gloss just spray on microfibre and use another to buff off :thumb:


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

Hi Noddy

I usually would do one spray on the panel and one on the MF, when you spread with the MF very little remains to buff. so you could just flip the towel over to lightly buff anything remaining. 

I remember last summer when I had done the bonnet on the MR2, I placed the bottle at the top and it would slip from the top to the bottom in a couple of seconds the surface was so slick.

It looked particularly good on white.


----------



## Gas head (May 28, 2010)

I spray the cloth then apply for most of the products, would add as budget plan has mentioned the palladium metal polish is really good also.


----------



## BsrGT (May 20, 2019)

I like to Rapidwaxx with MF applicator, prime it a bit at start and then you only need 2 squirts per panel, spreads for a long time and has nice slickness to it.


----------

